# Nice Buck runs into Iowa Target store!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

8 point buck astonishes Target shoppers 
By JARED STRONG
REGISTER STAFF WRITER


November 8, 2006

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/apps/p ... /311080012

No shirt, no shoes, no service. Sorry, Rudolph.

The jokes were inevitable after an 8-point buck pranced into a SuperTarget in West Des Moines about 4:20 p.m. Tuesday.

[siteimg]5527[/siteimg]

"Someone said he was coming to visit his cousin, Moccasins," said Abby Frasher, an assistant manager of the store at 5405 Mills Civic Pkwy. "That's a really bad joke. Maybe he heard our produce was really crisp."

The deer ran through an automatic door near the store's one-hour photo lab, danced on the floor after it lost traction and fell, and dashed off into the clothing section, said employee Tiffany Miller, who tried to keep her cool as she called for help.

"I'll be honest -- I panicked," she said. "But the customers were laughing. I didn¹t see anyone who was completely freaked out."

Customers waited in the front of the store while more than 20 employees tried to corral the deer out through an emergency exit.

Frasher said the store had no corporate-mandated contingency plan designed to deal with the wayward deer, which led employees on a lap around the store before running out an open door about 20 minutes later, just before Polk County Animal Control arrived.

"He was tired and scared. His tongue was hanging out," Frasher said.

The store's holiday sales don¹t start for weeks, so customers were puzzled about what would draw the deer into the store.

"Did anyone come in behind it with a bow and arrow?" said Roger Houts, of Des Moines.

Frasher said the buck's timing was impeccable, considering several of the district honchos reviewed the store's holiday displays Monday as part of something they call "Reindeer Run."

"What's funny is that today is the real 'Reindeer Run,'" she said. The buck caused no damage and left no droppings.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe deer ARE smarter than humans.......he did NOT go to Wal Mart!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

need some posters there tommorrow???

http://www.kcci.com/video/10277619/index.html


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

He was looking for some food.


----------

